# Physician Assistant Billing



## reewriter (Nov 27, 2007)

Could someone, _anyone_ please tell me where to find information pertaining to coding and billing physician assistant services? I work for an orthopaedic practice in Maine and have exhausted our State licensing board website as well as the Medicare manuals. I guess I was hoping for a specific website or book with "official rules" for coding and billing physician assistant services. Our PA both sees patients and assists in surgeries and I'm lost as to how to submit his claims. Thanks very much for any help.
Marie


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's a few sites I found by searching google:

http://janus.state.me.us/legis/statutes/32/title32sec3270-B.html

http://www.maine.gov/sos/cec/rules/02/373/373c002.doc

http://www.aapa.org/gandp/statelaw.html

www.paeaonline.org/applicantwhatpa.html

http://janus.state.me.us/legis/statutes/22/title22sec2842.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=fZ...ts=Ttyr9-KCZ6&sig=8EEL6jJnBQ9nolEUu8j7uf64g1k

Hope this helps, it's at least a start,

Kris


----------

